# test drive 2 gumball rally.interested ??



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i seen this idea on another forum or a mate was discussing it (cant remember where now) but if your buying test drive 2 unlimited on the 360 (or if anyone wants to do it on the ps3,i wont be buying two copys) then i think it would be a huge laugh to have a gumball rally round the islands  so what do people think ?? obviously its going to be hard to organise before the game is released but does anyone have any ideas on rules etc ??as i havent done anything like this before.


----------

